# Patoka Lake (Indiana)



## chembree (Apr 12, 2017)

Fished main lake points. Caught several of bass on jerkbaits, chatterbaits, and lipless crankbaits and the bass pictured was on a A-Rig. My buddy caught a 7.1 lbs. and 6.8 lbs. largemouth. Water temp where we were having the most luck was 56 degrees. Thursday and Friday had 25 mph wind gust and cloudy with some rain. Saturday was calm and clear and bite got a lot tougher.


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice job and thanks for the report! 

What was on the ends of the A-rig?


----------



## chembree (Apr 13, 2017)

Keitech Easy Shiner in white


----------

